

Tumblr "FUCKING" in Policy Guideline - uptownhr

http://www.tumblr.com/policy/en/community<p>Just search for "fucking"<p>Uploading Sexually Explicit Video. You can embed anything as long as it follows the other guidelines on this page. But please don't use Tumblr's Upload Video feature to host any sexually explicit videos. We're not in the business of profiting from adult-oriented videos and hosting this stuff is fucking expensive. You can use services like xHamster to host those instead.
======
AznHisoka
On a side note, I wonder if you can use Tumblr as a poor man's CDN...

~~~
uptownhr
you kind of can.

